# But Our Orcs Are Different!



## thetraveler (Jul 16, 2012)

So I'm in the process of creating a few unique and hopefully original monster races for my world. Here's one, tell me what you think, whether or not it's good enough to be a race or if I should toss it.

They're called glimmers. Their exact form is uncertain, but they appear to be a quadrupedal humanoid. They have photosensitive skin and can become almost invisible except for the faintest glimmer of light, hence the name. They are known to use primitive tools, and while they may have low intelligence levels, they are extremely dangerous. They act like bees, except that people are the pollen. When the glimmers have found a suitably thick patch of forest, they build a hive. From that hive, they branch out, hunting anything with a pulse. While they don't pack hunt, they are known to swarm upon the occasion of a direct attack to their hive. Hives will typically house 50-250 glimmers. They breed at a similar rate to humans. They are primarily nocturnal.

Whatcha think?


----------



## Jess A (Jul 16, 2012)

Charming - I would not want to run into one of those on a dark night! 

Is their social structure similar to bees'? Is there a queen?


----------



## thetraveler (Jul 16, 2012)

Hadn't quite figured that out. They're encountered multiple times, but the main characters never have the occasion to venture into a hive/aren't that stupid. I wanted to have a queen, but I recently read 'The Edge Chronicles', and adding that to their social structure felt to much like one of the goblin races Twig encountered there. So I'm not certain. I'll probably structure it more similar to a lion pride, with the alpha male for mating, but the females are the ones who do most of the work.


----------



## Jess A (Jul 16, 2012)

If you are looking for a reason for a swarm, perhaps an earthquake or something dislodges their hive, and they swarm out looking for a cause - and encounter your characters.

Are the 'workers'/hunters _compelled_ by the alpha male (or alpha female) and born into their job as workers? The name 'hive' for their nest is suggestive of a bee or ant social structure, or at least bits of it.


----------



## thetraveler (Jul 16, 2012)

I actually do have a reason. The main characters sort of purposefully start one...

That's pretty much how it works.


----------



## Shockley (Jul 16, 2012)

Clarify 'humanoid quadruped' for me, then I'll provide some analysis.


----------



## Queshire (Jul 16, 2012)

Bluh, I thought this would have more to do with Orcs due to the title. Personally, I would have them work in small groups, maybe 3-5 at best. If they're that dangerous and that prolific then any sane ruler or king would make a point to exterminate them wherever they could.


----------



## BeigePalladin (Jul 16, 2012)

as a note, the Lion in a lion pride does a lot more than just mating - they're also the main protectors and guardians of the pride, whilst the lionesses are hunters etc.

now, a few questions:

1) how do they hunt/eat?

2) any gender differences/ratio variances

3) do they have any defence against swords/knights and the like? because if not, as Queshire said, most kingdoms/civilizations would kull such dangerous creatures as soon as they got near.

also, if your woried about a simmilarity to a _fictional_ race, why are you intentionally comparing them/basing them around a real one. the real one is much more recognizable


----------



## Jess A (Jul 16, 2012)

Shockley said:


> Clarify 'humanoid quadruped' for me, then I'll provide some analysis.



A creature mostly walking on 'all fours' that has a humanoid shape. Apes?


----------



## Shockley (Jul 17, 2012)

Little Storm Cloud said:


> A creature mostly walking on 'all fours' that has a humanoid shape. Apes?



 Maybe I'm being a stickler here, but that doesn't quite carry for me. Considering the main characteristic of a humanoid is, to me at least, full bipedalism.

 Not trying to derail the thread, mind you. I just want as clear a picture of this as possible before I comment.


----------



## BeigePalladin (Jul 17, 2012)

well, humanoid is a creature with arms/limbs that can be used as arms

quadruped is a creature that walks on four legs

so, centauresque, mayhaps?


----------



## Jess A (Jul 17, 2012)

Shockley said:


> Maybe I'm being a stickler here, but that doesn't quite carry for me. Considering the main characteristic of a humanoid is, to me at least, full bipedalism.
> 
> Not trying to derail the thread, mind you. I just want as clear a picture of this as possible before I comment.



Fair enough - as the person below suggested, maybe it is a centaur-like being.

Any pictures for us, traveler?


----------



## SeverinR (Jul 18, 2012)

My first thought when I saw the OP title: But our orcs are different.

Traditional orc face gangsta rappin to a native american beat.


----------



## thetraveler (Jul 18, 2012)

Little Storm Cloud said:


> Fair enough - as the person below suggested, maybe it is a centaur-like being.
> 
> Any pictures for us, traveler?


 
Unfortunately, no. My art skills are... Interesting.


----------



## Jess A (Jul 18, 2012)

thetraveler said:


> Unfortunately, no. My art skills are... Interesting.



I can live with 'interesting'.


----------

